# "The knob"



## mlfox (May 25, 2016)

Mrs. Jones, an attractive middle aged lady, was noticing that her face was showing her age a bit, some sag here and a few wrinkles there. She went to the face lift doctor for an exam.

After the exam, the good doctor said, "Mrs. Jones, I believe that you are a good candidate for our new procedure. We call it 'The knob'."

"The knob? How does it work?" she asked. "Well," said the doctor, "We implant a small round handle on the top of your head and cover it with your hair. When you feel like you need a little 'lift' you simply give the knob a slight twist. I guaranty you'll look years younger!"

"Let's go for it!" she exclaims. The operation takes place, the doctor makes the initial knob adjustment, and he has Mrs. Jones look in the mirror.

"I look great!" says Mrs. Jones. The doctor tells her, "Just give the knob a slight twist when you think you need it, then see me in 90 days for a checkup."

Mrs. Jones loves "The knob" and looks at herself in the mirror often, turning the knob occasionally. After 90 days, she returns to the doctor for her checkup.

"Well," said the doctor... "I see that you've been adjusting 'The knob'."

"Yes," she says... "and I have some questions... what about these bags under my eyes??"

"Uh, well, those aren't bags," answers the doctor, "...those are your breasts..."

Mrs. Jones says, "Well I guess that answers my other question about this goatee...."


----------

